# Arthritis relief?



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My doctor just told me that the pain in my knees is arthritis. He told me to take Glucosamine, Ibuprofen and something else (I forgot what the name was) over the counter. I would really, really like to not use a "store bought" remedy for pain relief. 

I know I have to lose weight and exercise (which is hard to do through the pain). I've tried heat/cold, topical creams, 800 mg Ibuprofen, wrapping it. Nothing really works. 

Any tried and true home remedies? A tincture that works well? A salve I can make at home? 

I have started drinking apple cider vinegar and honey (mixed in juice) twice a day. I found that information on-line and figured it could not hurt:scratch, but (if it works) it could take a month to feel any relief. 

Any help would be appreciated!:flower:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

do you have a place to swim, swimming (if you actually do laps) is one of the best low-impact exercises for weight loss, plus it reduces almost all of the strain on your joints


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Naproxen and if you can cut out breads, salt and cutting back on meats helps me. I learned the cut out the breads, salt and meats from a fellow that was 72 back then, he is 99 now and still gets around pretty good.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My grandpa told me that he needs to keep his joints lubricated, so, he has been taking a halibut-liver-oil-pill every single day for as long as I can remember. It helps him keep the arthritis pain away.

I was talking to him last night on the phone and he was telling me about his garden and on Friday (three days ago) pulled out the last of his carrots and potatoes. He said that he just finished filling his buckets and currently has harvested (and processed) 15 ice-cream pails of black-berries, 21 pails of strawberries, about 30 gallons of carrots (they did very well this year), 45 gallons of potatoes plus corn, beans, rhubarb, peas, etc. He is just shy of 95 right now, so, he only worked a portion of his "small" backyard garden.

He was a little disappointed that the black-bears took some harvest as well, but, that is to be expected in his neck of the woods.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

41south said:


> Naproxen and if you can cut out breads, salt and cutting back on meats helps me. I learned the cut out the breads, salt and meats from a fellow that was 72 back then, he is 99 now and still gets around pretty good.


Yes, Naproxen was what I took when cashiering on my feet for 8 hours (and I have bunyons that are uncomfortable), and lifted heavy items all day.

Now, my husband read about grapeseed complex--walmart--took it and his legs stopped hurting and he's had trouble for months. He only took it for a few days and it being so cold here, we're surprised it worked so well, so fast.

Couldn't hurt to try it. Inexpensive.


----------



## laserman56 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Arthritis help*

I have had Rheumatoid Arthritis for over a year now and have been using Apitherapy. They are products of the Bee hive including Bee Stings 
I have been off any kind of Medication since Aug. when I took my last Prednisone they also had me on Methotrexate till I read the side effects, and I knew that it would kill me before the RA would. 
So a year ago I started beekeeping as a two fold hobby. To supply me with the bees, honey, pollen, Propolis and Royal jelly.
Products of the Hive - American Apitherapy Society
Well I can say that I am glad that I took this course of action, I feel better and am almost pain free without the drugs. 
There is a lot of good Info here on all the good healing things from the beehive.
American Apitherapy Society 
Maybe I should start a thread about beehive products and there benefits.

If you need more information or have questions feel free to contact me. 
Good luck 
Alan


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Omega-3 (fish oil), garlic (anti-inflammatory), Apple Cider Vinegar (a teaspoon in a full glass of water once or twice a day), Vitamin D.

These are the things I use, and I feel more mobile and flexible now. Almonds help my husband's arthritis.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

laserman56 said:


> There is a lot of good Info here on all the good healing things from the beehive.
> 
> American Apitherapy Society
> 
> *Maybe I should start a thread about beehive products and their benefits.*


I for one would greatly appreciate it :2thumb:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

My wife uses pectin and grape juice.
It made a real improvement in her hands.
She can tell if she misses a day.

Purple Pectin for Pain Home Remedy - The People's Pharmacy®


----------



## alanz (Jun 7, 2010)

Blueberries are good for reducing inflammation. I think a lot of things can be helped just by changing one's diet. Check this out: What to Eat to Beat Knee Pain - Knee Pain Center - EverydayHealth.com


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

laserman56 said:


> I have had Rheumatoid Arthritis for over a year now and have been using Apitherapy. They are products of the Bee hive including Bee Stings
> I have been off any kind of Medication since Aug. when I took my last Prednisone they also had me on Methotrexate till I read the side effects, and I knew that it would kill me before the RA would.
> So a year ago I started beekeeping as a two fold hobby. To supply me with the bees, honey, pollen, Propolis and Royal jelly.
> Products of the Hive - American Apitherapy Society
> ...


I'll share this for those who don't know--honey takes care of lots of allergy problems...but it must be from honey bees within 50 miles of your residence or it won't work---we get honey from the Amish here, and bread/milk.


----------



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> My doctor just told me that the pain in my knees is arthritis. He told me to take Glucosamine, Ibuprofen and something else (I forgot what the name was) over the counter. I would really, really like to not use a "store bought" remedy for pain relief.
> 
> I know I have to lose weight and exercise (which is hard to do through the pain). I've tried heat/cold, topical creams, 800 mg Ibuprofen, wrapping it. Nothing really works.
> 
> ...


Firstly,Wrap red flannel around painful joints and leave it overnight.
Secondly, a gentle massage with warm olive oil.
Third, you can give a lukewarm enema to cleanse the bowels.
I think, these will beneficial for you. try these treatments.


----------



## laserman56 (Dec 7, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I'll share this for those who don't know--honey takes care of lots of allergy problems...but it must be from honey bees within 50 miles of your residence or it won't work---we get honey from the Amish here, and bread/milk.


Thats if your using it for the Allergy's, It needs to be local along with the pollen.
As for raw uncooked and unfiltered Honey it good for a plethora of things. 
Honey - American Apitherapy Society
There is a Whole medicine chest in a bee hive!!! All you have to do is a little searching on the web :2thumb:

Alan


----------



## popandnan (Dec 22, 2010)

*home remedy for arthritis*

My husband and I drink an 8 oz glass of water with a TB of apple cider vinegar every day. It helps us, kind of a nasty dose (lol) but you will get used to it. ACV is good for many ailments.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I have an issue with my knees called Osgood-Schlatters Disease. Anyway it cause a protrusion to extend from the bottom of the knee. It causes pain similar to Arthritis (sometimes worse). Exercise (running, lifting weights) made it worse at first, hurting so bad sometimes I couldn't walk. It took about a month of laziness to realize it won't getting better. So I started exercising again, but not very hard just stopping when it hurt. After about 3 months the pain decreased. That helped a whole lot!

Forward to now. I dislocated my knee cap on one leg, pulled and tore a few ligaments in the other. Now I can just be walking and completely dislocate my knee. Hurting quite bad. I have still been doing exercise, bike riding, easy jogging (otherwise it hurts the joints bad) swimming. All have helped with the issues involoving my knees. LOSE WEIGHT!!! Key if you want it to stop hurting so bad. I have lost about 20 lbs.

Just make sure to do low impact exercising. Over a course of months you should see a decrease in pain. I drink LOTS of milk. About 2 gallons myself a week. Don't know if that contributes or not though.

Maybe you can find something useful on this website.
The Virtual Sports Injury Clinic - Sports Injuries, symptoms, diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Arthrities Relief*

You can use the physiotherapist, they can helps in joints movements. It really helps a lot.


----------



## HardenedPrepper (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi there, I hate the thought of putting any type of man made synthetic anything in my body, I feel better using more natural ways. I don't think cannabis should be used recreationally, it should be used what it's intended for and that is medicine, theres alot of info out there on using it for arthritis and alot of other ailments, it's not a cure but it does help tremendously.. the only reason cannabis isn't legal is because it doesn't kill. Please don't think I'm a pot head druggie burn out, I'm not, I use it every once in awhile to help me deal with the pain in my lower back from the spinal fusion I had 2 yrs ago..and theres no side effects like the synthetic drugs the docters want you to take..

Arthritis and medical marijuana


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Its jsut like their is a cure for cancer, HIV, AIDS, but you can't give it out. Otherwise their profits would be killed and you have to have some way of population control.

I wouldn't even begin to talk about Cannabis. Causes way to much up roar from supporters and non-supporters, not to mention the fact the US government considers it illegal. Technically it would be illegal whether or not it is allowed by state constitution, the United States of America's Constitution is the SUPREME law of the land. It is uncontested. Makes me wonder how anyone could make changes to it.

Just don't do anything illegal.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

As soon as the government figures out how to tax it pot will be legal.
Come to think about it doesn't the medical pot get taxed?
It should be taxed and regulated just like alcohol.
The so called war on drugs is way to profitable and that is another big reason it's illegal.


----------



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Arthritis Relief*

My father have an arthritis and he eat Ginger everyday in the early morning. Ginger is a fantastic herb and it helps in relieving arthritis.Moreover,cayenne pepper or red pepper is another wonderful herb, with a wide range of medical properties to heal the body.


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

cod liver oil one capsul a day you should notice an inprovment in 3 to 5 days it worked for me, hope this helps


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for the great suggestions. 

I was doubting the effectiveness of the ACV/Honey mix that I was taking, then when I ran out of OJ and stopped taking it, I realized how much of a difference it had made. I was not pain free but it had definitely improved my mobility and decreased the pain.

I am going to try the Grape juice and pectin next. I get paid this Friday and will pick them up at the store. I'll let you know how it goes.

iprepare143---how much ginger and cayenne pepper should I use and how do you take it? Powdered, fresh, in food or in a drink?

Cannabis--makes me stupid---I mean that is illegal and I would NEVER do anything illegal, not to mention random testing at work.

Checked in to the indoor swimming pools....$$$$$$$$$ 


Thank you all again, keep the suggestions coming!!!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay, I have to tell ya'll what I did today.

I had my usual orange juice with 1T apple cider vinegar and 1T honey. I added 1/4t cayenne powder and 1/4t powdered ginger. VERY spicy (so spicy, I could not even taste the vinegar!!!!). I went to work (on my feet all day) and came home. Normally, when I get home my knee is killing me and I need to use my cane to get around the house the rest of the night and the popping/cracking/grinding sounds can be heard by all. Well tonight, no "sounds" from the knee and NO PAIN!!!!!!!!! I am so excited! I hope to have the same experience tomorrow (and every day after). I'll keep you updated.

ETA: I did rub some coconut oil on my knee when I got out of the shower this morning, I don't know if that had anything to do with my results today, but I will do that again tomorrow too.


----------



## HardenedPrepper (Dec 15, 2010)

Cannabis--makes me stupid---I mean that is illegal and I would NEVER do anything illegal, not to mention random testing at work.....


Yes that wouldn't be good if you got fired over arthritis medicine.....
This statement is not directed at you.
Cannabis does not make you stupid, genetics and the laziness and lack of knowledge of not learning about something makes people stupid.
As I mentioned before Cannabis is only illeagal because it doesn't kill people and it's illeagal because the same damn people that are ruining this country know that if it were legal it would take away alot money from their oil, paper and pharma scam....

I hate argueing cause I'm not good at it I hope you found the right concoction to help your pain


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

No arguments from me. I meant that IF I had ever tried cannabis it would have been as a teenager and it would have been to excess, not medicinal. Copious amounts of alcohol would have been in there at the same time. Hypothetically speaking that is.....

When my Dad was nearing the end of his battle with lung cancer (with brain mets), cannabis was one of the things that gave him real relief (the morphine was no longer helping).

As for the cider vinegar concoction, so far so good. The pain was back this morning (but not as bad as usual), so I may try taking it before bedtime also.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:threadbump:

I know this is old thread but I wanted to give it a little bump. 

I had quit using the ACV/honey concoction when my pain had really been reduced after losing 10lbs. I have now hit a plateau in my weight loss. I changed jobs and I am running around the store constantly. Now the knee pain is back to unbearable levels. I don't mind a little ache throughout the day but this is terrible. 

Back to ACV/honey/ginger/cayenne in my morning OJ! 

Hmmm....I wonder if I add some garlic to this mix if I could ward off colds and flu?:dunno:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I do the same concoction only a little different. :2thumb: Well minus the ACV.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been drinking ACV, Grape Juice, and honey the last couple of days. I have been a little stiff but no pain.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> :threadbump:
> 
> I know this is old thread but I wanted to give it a little bump.
> 
> ...


Don't know about the cold and flu but probably everyone else around ya!


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

well, beside some of the recipes on my thread " mommy magic's collected recipes" you could look into a tens unit, beings you know what the pain is and all. basiclly what it would do is block the pain signal to the brain, it works nicly! i use mine ALL the time.check with you Dr. to see if he will perscribe one for you and most insurace will cover it,


----------



## James95 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not sure if this was covered in the past posts, but my mother has arthritis and is a HUGE supporter of eating pomegranite and drinking the juice. This might be exaggerated, but she told me that, after eating a pomegranite, her arthritis pain and joint discomfort was gone for the rest of the evening. This is just the.. Medicinal plant route I suppose:3 I'm sure they've got way more advanced pain relievers on the labs. But hey, can't hurt to try


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

take a look at the herb feverfew.

http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/f/feverf10.html

I have it growing all over, tastes horrid! but for us we think it works. you can buy it already in capsule form at places like walmart. have I mentioned yet that it tastes really awful and bitter?

please do lots more research beyond the link I have posted, some may be allergic. Pregnant women do not take as it can be an abortive.

takes between 2 weeks to 2 months to take effect. because it is an anti-inflammatory it will help.


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

backlash said:


> My wife uses pectin and grape juice.
> It made a real improvement in her hands.
> She can tell if she misses a day.


Oh, thanks for that info, I just bought some grape juice and Certo pectin to try out!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

westbrook said:


> take a look at the herb feverfew.
> 
> http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/f/feverf10.html
> 
> ...


A good friend of mine took fever few for migraines and she used to pick three leaves each day and put on a piece of white bread with butter. Said it made it a bit easier to eat.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

I had been borderline HBP and High Chol for years, but my Dr. never put me on anything. He transfered and the new one put me on BOTH! It took several months to realize that I had gone down hill fast. Both knees, elbows, back, seemed everything was painful. I felt like I was in a painful fog too much of the time. Then, one morning as I was taking my HBP meds, I stopped, checked the internet for side effects for both meds, and sure enough - joint pain. I quit taking them in Jan and felt better with in the week. Looking for alternatives now, but check the side effects of prescriptions - too often, they're worse than the original affliction.
*
***Don't stop taking your meds cuz it worked for me....every case is different, and it may not work for you!!!!!****


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

ms_a2gwus said:


> Oh, thanks for that info, I just bought some grape juice and Certo pectin to try out!


I told one of our ER nurses about pectin.
She stopped me yesterday and said it has made a huge difference for her.
She told her sister and she also said it made a huge improvement.
It's worth a try and it doesn't cost much.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Possumfam said:


> I had been borderline HBP and High Chol for years, but my Dr. never put me on anything. He transfered and the new one put me on BOTH! It took several months to realize that I had gone down hill fast. Both knees, elbows, back, seemed everything was painful. I felt like I was in a painful fog too much of the time. Then, one morning as I was taking my HBP meds, I stopped, checked the internet for side effects for both meds, and sure enough - joint pain. I quit taking them in Jan and felt better with in the week. Looking for alternatives now, but check the side effects of prescriptions - too often, they're worse than the original affliction.
> *
> ***Don't stop taking your meds cuz it worked for me....every case is different, and it may not work for you!!!!!****


Thank you so much for this. My joint pain has become unbearable making my life almost not worth living. I checked on both my BP and statin meds and they both have joint pain as side effects.

It's gonna really P me off because I've been asking my Doc for a couple of years what could be causing my extreme joint pain. His response: nothing to see here move along, you're old.......yadda yadda.......


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

It may not be long enough for me to say for sure but....I have changed up my diet and so far I have been completely pain free with no arthritis meds! A couple of weeks ago Mobic was only taking the edge off of my arthritis pain. I was reading one of the Free Kindle Downloads on my blog about bananas and I stopped eating eggs for breakfast in the morning and started having two bananas and a glass of milk instead and so far so good!! I sometimes have bananas for lunch with a glass of milk too. I am thinking that I am allergic to eggs, even though they were homegrown all organic eggs!! I feel so much better now! My stomach feels better and everything!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Possumfam said:


> but check the side effects of prescriptions - too often, they're worse than the original affliction.


I saw an ad the other day for a "pill for heartburn" () and to be honest I would rather have the heartburn than the side effects ... Some of them were a little shocking ...


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

OMG! I read the side effects for the anti anxiety meds my doc gave me...WOW! I would have to be desperate to take them!! One of the side effects was "known to be able to hypnotize person so they commit criminal activities"!! Another one of the possible meds had skin blistering as a side effect! ACK!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Eating spicy foods can help. Try a good curry and use a lot of turmeric. It may help to metabolize and break down cholesterol as well.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PamsPride said:


> OMG! I read the side effects for the anti anxiety meds my doc gave me...WOW! I would have to be desperate to take them!! One of the side effects was "known to be able to hypnotize person so they commit criminal activities"!! Another one of the possible meds had skin blistering as a side effect! ACK!


I was going over the side effects of the meds my parents were on ... scary ...


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> OMG! I read the side effects for the anti anxiety meds my doc gave me...WOW! I would have to be desperate to take them!! One of the side effects was "known to be able to hypnotize person so they commit criminal activities"!! Another one of the possible meds had skin blistering as a side effect! ACK!


You are getting sleepy.......very sleepy.....


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

Possumfam said:


> You are getting sleepy.......very sleepy.....


Nudging Possumfam over a lil... getting space to slowly swing the busted pocket watch ona chain as she soothingly chants....


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

Glucosamine& especially with MSM have worked well for me for years.I buy from a discount vitamin shoppe online. Mixed herbal caps called "Joint Advantage Gold" actually helped my body to dissolve a knuckle lump that was red and painful -it was gone forever and no others have formed- and took away all my body pain. No side effects of any kind with arthritus herbs and suppliments that I've ever read about,but the effective ones do cost money. My mother took geletain but she had huge swollen finger joint lumps on many knuckles the last 30 years of her life...I think it worked OK for her mobility though...


----------

